
Tesla’s Model Y Gets High Marks from a Critic Musk Respects - montalbano
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-01/tesla-s-new-model-y-gets-high-marks-from-a-critic-musk-respects
======
Dahoon
As long as Tesla sees their cars like a piece of software I won't be buying
one. The norm for cars is to get updates tested and approved by national
testing centers and then get it applied and re-tested at dealers before
letting someone drive the car. Tesla updates over the air as if is not a self
driving car that could kill people but an IoT toaster. In my opinion
-especially with how unsafe the so-called auto-pilot is- they shouldn't be
allowed on the road with uncertified software.

